# 10 babies, two mums!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Daddy: 









Mums: 









the six day old babies: 




































Confirmed: two blacks, one blue, one dove. 
rest may be; silvers, doves and one other blue (hard to tell what the eye colour is)

sex; 6 girls 4 boys (subject to change lol)

most will be for sale October 11th!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, that one in the middle is huge.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I know it must be a right little piggy!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I said the exact same thing on facebook :lol: chunky monkey!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hopefully will take a better look at the eye colour on them today and confirm if there's more than one blue or not.

the black on the end is a keeper though! (should be a girl lol)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

On re-count 5 girls 5 boys! One blue boy, one I dunno( may be blue/iliac or just dove boy (the eye's are dark though)) One looks kinda champagne but don't hold me to that lol. Both blacks are girly's and the fat dove in the middle is a girl.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa! A nice bunch of little sausages!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

There's one champagne in the litter! yey!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Day ten:



















Blue Boy:









The black girl we are keeping: 









we will be keeping one of these silvers (probably the doe): 
Pale silver 1: 









Pale silver 2: 









Champagne boy (undecided if we are keeping or not):


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

So cute! I love the little blue one.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, so many shades of grey.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> Oooh, so many shades of grey.


I know! trouble is it makes them harder to I.D :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look in very good condition and very pretty shades.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

You need to sell me the blue boy and a silver girl . They've come up loverly, well jealous! They're bigger than my last lot :?.

Your stud buck is looking beefy too :love1. Testicleese seems to be pulling through on the meds, but I don't think he's ever going to be straight again, lmao. Makes it hard for him to get a leg over the girls :lol:.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm keeping the silver girl (hopefully), not decided yet on the boy -need to Discuss it with Oliver who wont choose until their eyes open.

our stud is a lot bigger than he is in that photo (he was only 5 weeks old then) really stocky as well. awww! poor Testicleese von hugendong, at least he is recovering even if he needs to make an early retirement....

I got someone trying to book blues from a litter I don't even have yet :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Some how theres a satin in the mix??? :O Still in shock -was told no one carried satin!










also looks like one of of the 'silvers' is in fact a cream or white (it doesn't show in the photos but its got a creamy tint to the fur)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That last creamy mouse is a champagne. The buck you labelled as champagne on the bottom of Page 1 is an argente


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

really? this litter has been really confusing! all sorts of strange stuff has been coming up!! the mother is pretty much the same colour as the boy does this mean she's Argente as well? I've not come across this colour before! haha!

we pretty much got nothing like this in the last litter of mice the mothers gave us!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.allaboutmice.co.uk/examples-of-argente-mice/ <---the examples given here look just like mum! -she was much paler when younger and so looked like a champagne but I guess thats not the case?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, the adult doe is argente. Argentes do darken as they age.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the original breeder of mum ('kage') was never sure on the colour from the start we just all decided on champagne as it was the closet we had seen before at the time :lol:

Thanks for the help!

Going to do more research into colours I think lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No worries! This website is great for colours, but bear in mind that it is Finnish so some of the names differ to our variety names:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Argente?! Gosh. Awesome .

And one of the original does was a satin, but I've never had any pop up so I never kept track of who did and didn't. At your gen I assumed it was gone . Nice surprise.

Oooh, creamy colours.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't wait for the eyes to open -some of those 'doves' look like they have very dark eyes!

one step forward onto our satin, blue, broken, tan goal!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

eyes open and we have a Iliac boy!

We are keeping:
The biggest black girl (named Ebony) 
The pale silver girl 
The dove satin boy 
and the Iliac boy (don't know who to put him to though -any ideas? (to get more Iliacs) )


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That satin is a wonderful surprise! Beautiful.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks -it's a really shiny satin! we really lucked out!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Iv'e had a tumour or cyst (I'm leaning towards cyst) come up behind the ear (over night as far as I can tell) on the dove mummy -it's firm but you can move it around a bit it's about the size of a pea.....advice please! :/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just had the very same thing with a black and tan doe who had littered.It continued to grow and then burst.She has remained in good health otherwise and reared the young.However when they are weaned it will be the end of the line.I wouldn't breed off of such an animal a second time.If you are of a sentimental nature then you could treat with anti biotics once the young are weaned and retire the doe.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh this was planned to be her last litter at any rate -she's getting on for 10months old now, and should be retiring gratefully. 
I will keep a close eye on it and see how it goes.

I was in tears when we put her sister down and I'll hate to see anything happen to her.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

what beautiful little mice u have i would be so tempted to just keep them all


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the lump on my doe grew alarmingly large before bursting.She hasn't lost any body condition at all and has remained bright and active.The crater that was left after it burst has stayed clean and dry,no infection but If I was hoping to keep her on as a pet then it would be wise to have a course of antibiotics to be sure the root of the infection has been targeted.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

awww bless at least she ison tghe mend now !!! sounds like shes in great hands with you


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the advice! she doesn't seem to be in much pain at least!

The litter is doing really well! they are mega fat little ones -the really fat big silver you can see in the first photos is the bitty sod of the lot lol and the Iliac is a right little cutey.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the bitey ones make me laugh.They shut their eyes tight and give it all they've got with their tiny teeth.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

nah this one looks you in the eyes and starts to nibble :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Last monday our blue cyan (with the same father as these litters) gave birth to; 2 blue boys, 2 blue females and 2 red-eyed light coloured females (don't know what they are yet)


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

What lovely babies morning star, they are wonderfully chubby lol.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

SarahC said:


> the bitey ones make me laugh.They shut their eyes tight and give it all they've got with their tiny teeth.


Oh yes. And cling on for dear life if they're like mine -_-.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Should be taking photos of all the mice tomorrow including these three litters. Keep forgetting to lol.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Remaining for sale mice (from these first two litters)

‎1 black doe, 1 champagne buck and 1 Argente buck, all 4 1/2 weeks old, £5 each -Leicester area.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Mice for sale: 
























three others are on hold.
Mice we are keeping:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

From the Bluexblue litter:

Will be for sale: (two female silvers -one blue male) -all sold or on hold.









Blue male on hold:









Blue females we are keeping:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorable! I love the silvers. Too bad you are the far side...


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

moustress said:


> Adorable! I love the silvers. Too bad you are the far side...


thanks! -well the silvers have already been brought buy someone within like the first hour of me putting up that photo on another site :lol:

only got the black doe, champagne buck and aregnte buck left for sale.


----------

